# Brain basics



## tnthomas (Sep 21, 2016)

For quite some time I've been interested in doing a posting  on mental health, and how it is shaped buy the brain's chemistry,  particularly by neurotransmitters.   I am *not* in the  healthcare industry(medical, behavioral) by any means, am only a  lay-person...almost a "hobbyist" of sorts, really more of a patient but  also maybe  a _self-help_ practitioner .        Here is a 'cut n paste' from the NIMH webpage titled "Brain Basics":



> *Neurotransmitters*
> Everything we do relies on neurons communicating with one   another. Electrical impulses and chemical signals carrying messages   across different parts of the brain and between the brain and the rest   of the nervous system. When a neuron is activated a small difference in   electrical charge occurs. This unbalanced charge is called an action   potential and is caused by the concentration of ions (atoms or molecules   with unbalanced charges) across the cell membrane. The action  potential  travels very quickly along the axon, like when a line of  dominoes  falls.
> When the action potential reaches the end of an axon, most   neurons release a chemical message (a neurotransmitter) which crosses   the synapse and binds to receptors on the receiving neuron's dendrites   and starts the process over again. At the end of the line, a   neurotransmitter may stimulate a different kind of cell (like a gland   cell), or may trigger a new chain of messages.
> Neurotransmitters send chemical messages between neurons.   Mental illnesses, such as depression, can occur when this process does   not work correctly. Communication between neurons can also be   electrical, such as in areas of the brain that control movement. When   electrical signals are abnormal, they can cause tremors or symptoms   found in Parkinson's disease.
> ...


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 23, 2016)

*Serotonin Foods and Mood Disorders*



> Serotonin is a neurotransmitter that’s been called the “happy  molecule” for the important role it plays in maintaining a positive  mood.
> 
> 
> It’s believed that low serotonin levels are responsible for the current epidemic of depression.
> ...



source


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 30, 2017)

Here is a Be Brain Fit article that is sort of a "primer", describing how "neurotransmitter imbalances can cause problems with mood, memory...."

...and what you can do about it.

Balance Your Neurotransmitters to Take Control of Your Life
By Deane Alban


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2017)

But just the fact of eating certain things makes me happy.....does that count?


----------



## tnthomas (May 1, 2017)

jujube said:


> But just the fact of eating certain things makes me happy.....does that count?



Oh heck yeah.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 16, 2017)

I've been remiss in developing this thread, in the manner that I intended.  Here is a link with a wealth of information

on the importance of neurotransmitters, identifying conditions that make indicate deficiency, and ways to eat a more 

"neuro" healthy diet.

Balance Your Neurotransmitters to Take Control of Your Life


----------



## twilightzone (Jul 17, 2017)

The "happy chemical" stuff bandied about regarding serotonin and dopamine is a VAST oversimplification, perhaps unsurprisingly given how little we still know about how the brain functions.

For example, overactivity in parts of the dopamine system can cause psychosis - naturally as in schizophrenia, or artificially as in stimulant psychosis (this is why meth addicts act the way they do).

Too much serotonin can cause serotonin syndrome, which is potentially life-threatening. While you are not going to get it from eating turkey or 5-HTP supplements, you can get it from antidepressant overdose or bad drug combos.

Be very, very wary of simple explanations of neurotransmitters, or really anything else involving the brain. The science is evolving rapidly and it is so complex that the popular press has very little prayer of understanding it or writing about it accurately.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 17, 2017)

twilightzone said:


> The "happy chemical" stuff bandied about regarding serotonin and dopamine is a VAST oversimplification, perhaps unsurprisingly given how little we still know about how the brain functions.
> 
> For example, overactivity in parts of the dopamine system can cause psychosis - naturally as in schizophrenia, or artificially as in stimulant psychosis (this is why meth addicts act the way they do).
> 
> ...


 
Correct on all accounts, twilightzone.  Even though the article did not advocate that "more is better" regarding Serotonin and Dopamine levels, it did not mention the serious 

psychological conditions that can occur, with too much Serotonin or Dopamine.

Serotonin Syndrome is a condition worth avoiding, as is having excessive Dopamine.


----------



## The alchemist (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes food sources are not able to pass seratonin through the blood brain barrier. for increasing seratonin you need a synthetic pill like prozac to modulate re-uptake or a natural for like st. johns wort. The sodium molecule blocks your receptor for seratonin allowing for greater experience from the same neurotransmitter (seratonin ) have a look at some other points I pulled from this research. More benefits to using nature's prozac than the synthetic. lol  Study here > https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10454515


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 31, 2017)

Interesting,  thanks for your post.    I see in your bio:
"Natural medicine researcher with a passion for isolating plant compounds", hence the user name "The alchemist"


----------



## The alchemist (Jul 31, 2017)

yup you got it! i've always been intrigued by the science of alchemy.


----------



## twilightzone (Aug 1, 2017)

5-HTP is a supplement which can allegedly increase brain serotonin.

Be careful with St Johns Wort, it can interact with medications, sometimes quite seriously.


----------

